# Another What Camera Thread: D3100 or EOS 1100D?



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi All

I've got £500 which I'm going to spend on a DSLR. I'll need everything for that but could maybe stretch to £550. (Case, memory card, couple of lenses).

I can't choose between the Canon EOS 1100D and the Nikon D3100. My dad has randomly just bought an 1100D so I think that's probably the best bet. I was thinking of the D3100 but there's no AF motor so started to lean towards the 1100D. Now my dad has got one it makes sense that we both have the same ones so we can swap lenses and share hints and tips as we learn to use it. Does anyone have a good argument for the D3100 to convince me otherwise?

I don't really know what I'll use it for... obviously cars/detailing, pets, family, scenery etc.

I always seem to like doing close ups so I really like The £529 bundle on this page which includes a telephoto/macro lens... http://www.jessops.com/online.store/products/80181/show.html Tamron 70-300mm f4/5.6 DI LD Macro (Canon AF) + Sandisk 8GB Extreme HD Video SDHC Memory Card + Jessops Tecno Gadget Bag

Is this worth considering also? http://www.jessops.com/online.store/products/81730/show.html

Is there anywhere that's dramatically cheaper or doing a better offer?

Answers on a postcard please.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Don't know much about either of them, but have seen favourable reviews on both.

It does make sense to get the same as your father.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Whatever you decide use http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/ to get the best deal.

I'd be tempted to step up a body and get a 550D - and then get a Canon EF-S 55-250 IS II at a later date... 

My input:

I shoot Canon but I am not aware of an awful lot of difference between Canon and Nikon ranges.

If you're Dad has a Canon then wouldn't it make sense to shoot Canon so you can share lenses?

Go and have a play in the shop - see which one you prefer to handle!

One other slant - To get the best out of a DSLR you have to be prepared to learn with it - ie don't stick it in Auto mode as you may as well have got a point and click. Don't want to discourage you just seems a waste having spent £500 on a camera for it to not to be used to it's full capabilities!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

EddieB said:


> Whatever you decide use http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/ to get the best deal.
> 
> I'd be tempted to step up a body and get a 550D - and then get a Canon EF-S 55-250 IS II at a later date...
> 
> ...


x2 - can't argue with anything the man says here.


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

Have a look at the pixmania offers on the D3100, they can be found by the link above:thumb:

I just bought the d3100, read lots of good reviews prior to it, just waiting on delivery so can't say much more


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

There's really nothing between Canon & Nikon - it's all a matter of what feels best for you, or what you can get the best deal on. If you're starting off from scratch there's really no big advantage to either brand.

However ... ... ... in the case of the OP he has stated that his Father already has Canon, therefore it's a no-brainer which to go for for simplicity of sharing lenses, flash etc. It's simply a matter of deciding which body/lense(s) to start off with. 

I'd advise not going for the entry level models and go for a 550D/600D/650D and lense(s).


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice. I ended up getting an 1100D in grey so we know who's is who's (his is black)
Came with 18-55 stabilized lens, Tamron 70-300 F4-5.6Di LD macro 1:2 lens, uv filters for each, canon bag, screen protectors and 2x 4gb cards for £512. Seemed a very good deal. 
That should get me started. If I get into it I can upgrade later but it will be good enough to learn with. 

Anyone got any decent links to YouTube etc for tuition vids?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I prefer cannon, also a good idea as mentioned to get the same one as your old man so you can swap lenses ect and even learn together.

Seems like a good deal :thumb:

I have a small booklet that was written by a semi pro photographer member on here if you want to flick through it, just explains the settings, modes ect... It really helped me understand what settings effected what ect.

also I recommend adobe lightroom if you don't already have it.. its a brilliant tool for quick catalogging of RAW shot images, great post processing ect.

If you want the booklet, pm me your email address.


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

I just recently got myself a canon 500D and I cant fault it, the standard 18-55mm lens which I still have is pretty limited though..


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

OK. Somehow managed to lose the first trial shots I'd taken. Nothing special just the parent's chickens with various lenses/settings. So... I turned it on and took some photos. Here's some that were interesting. I didn't think I had an arty bone in my body but after the sticky at the top of this forum (yes I read all 45 pages) I found some inspiration.














































I think a bit more time, effort and patience is required along with even more reading and learning.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

A couple more pics after a play around tonight with the dog...


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Nice dog! Are you on Flickr?


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

EddieB said:


> Nice dog! Are you on Flickr?


No, will be using dropbox I think as I have 48GB of space. The wife is away tonight so I'll be doing what I can to try and learn more. Haven't gone beyond the various automatic modes yet. Have my eye on a 50mm lens and a tripod. I'm starting to look for photo opportunities when I'm out and about to get some ideas these days too. A week on Monday I'm off on a med cruise taking in Corsica, Italy, St Tropez, Monaco, Barca & Palma - if I can't find decent opportunities there then I might as will give up!

Here's a couple of others...



















I'm starting to notice some of the things that are wrong with the pics which I suppose is a start. These have been resized by PSE7 with Auto Contrast, levels, etc...


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

EddieB said:


> Nice dog! Are you on Flickr?


Flickr is okay these day's isn't it? 
Some of them claim ownership rights to photos uploaded to them, but yahoo said flickr didn't, while you loose control over the images, you don't loose ownership and can set your photos to all rights reserved ect on flickr.
theres a free adobe app that can track your images and where they are being used online
http://ginipic.com/



Nanoman said:


> I'm starting to notice some of the things that are wrong with the pics which I suppose is a start. These have been resized by PSE7 with Auto Contrast, levels, etc...


Always a good place to start.. ton's of practice and tons of photos, even the pro's take tons of photos to get just a few they deem good enough for print/competition/portfolio ect..

I'm still very much learning :lol:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Nanoman said:


> A week on Monday I'm off on a med cruise taking in Corsica, Italy, St Tropez, Monaco, Barca & Palma - if I can't find decent opportunities there then I might as will give up!


Certainly you'll have plenty opportunities there.

A few things to bear in mind:


Ensure you have plenty memory cards of the correct type.
Remember to take your battery charger and adaptor plug - try and get a spare battery(s) for your camera.
Have a trustworthy means of backing up your images, i.e. laptop/netbook and external HDD - I keep my images on card plus back-up to my MacBook and external HDD when away "to be sure to be sure" as they say.
Make sure you are totally familiar with your camera's controls.
Take either a hard copy of your manual with you, or a PDF version of it -PDF versions of Canon manuals can be found here.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Last pic with the ball is great!

I was in the same quandary as you a couple of weeks ago, and after trying them both, went for the D3100. Just felt better to handle, preferred the feel of it. Haven't had much chance to play with it yet, might manage to find some time today.

Cheers for the PDF Craig btw :thumb:


----------



## browner01 (Jul 6, 2012)

i have a d3100 and i love it, still learning how to use it and i can get some really nice pics with my 50mm lens


----------

